# Prop/Mast/tren Recipe?



## dwmer (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm planning on brewing for the first time.  I intend to make a mix of 50mg or 100mg each of prop/mast/tren for either 150mg/ml or 300mg/ml total.  If I go for the higher concentration I'd likely use 78% EO, 20% BB, 2% BA.  If the lower I was thinking of using GSO 78%, 20% BB, 2% BA.

Anybody with some experience care to comment?  Are there any proven recipes floating around for this blend?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 1, 2011)

dwmer said:


> I'm planning on brewing for the first time. I intend to make a mix of 50mg or 100mg each of prop/mast/tren for either 150mg/ml or 300mg/ml total. If I go for the higher concentration I'd likely use 78% EO, 20% BB, 2% BA. If the lower I was thinking of using GSO 78%, 20% BB, 2% BA.
> 
> Anybody with some experience care to comment? Are there any proven recipes floating around for this blend?


 This is what youre shooting for your first brew? waw. lol I dont thing that will hold bro


----------



## dwmer (Oct 1, 2011)

Which one don't you think will hold?  The 150mg/ml or the 300mg/ml?


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 2, 2011)

you might get it to hold if you use 100%EO, 2%BA, 20%BB and 20%Guaiacol. But this is just a guess. I would try a small 10-20ml batch first to see if it holds.


----------



## dwmer (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you talking about the 300mg/ml or the 150mg/ml?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 2, 2011)

dwmer said:


> Are you talking about the 300mg/ml or the 150mg/ml?


 I dont think it will hold at 300 bro, with the gaui. it MIGHT hold at 150 but thats a ton of powder to desolve


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 2, 2011)

Why would you try this for your first time? just saying?


----------



## brundel (Oct 2, 2011)

You have 2 prop esters and an acetate.
300mg is a no go brother. Even with guiaicol it would likely crash at 300mg.
at 150 with guiaicol20% EO/BB/BA it will probably hold.
50prop/50mast/50tren.


----------



## colorado (Oct 2, 2011)

brundel said:


> You have 2 prop esters and an acetate.
> 300mg is a no go brother. Even with guiaicol it would likely crash at 300mg.
> at 150 with guiaicol20% EO/BB/BA it will probably hold.
> 50prop/50mast/50tren.




This is a true statement.


----------



## dwmer (Oct 2, 2011)

I really didn't think it'd be that big of a challenge.  Cut blend is a fairly typical blend offered by many sponsors/labs an I know of a few who offer it at 300mg/ml.  I know 300mg/ml wouldn't be a walk in the park but I didn't think 150mg/ml would require guiaicol.

Currently I'm using mast, test p, and tren in separate vials and taking 50mg a day of each.  It makes for a 1.5ml injection.  It's just be nice to get it down to 1ml as it'd let me rotate in some smaller muscles with more confidence.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 2, 2011)

dwmer said:


> I really didn't think it'd be that big of a challenge. Cut blend is a fairly typical blend offered by many sponsors/labs an I know of a few who offer it at 300mg/ml. I know 300mg/ml wouldn't be a walk in the park but I didn't think 150mg/ml would require guiaicol.
> 
> Currently I'm using mast, test p, and tren in separate vials and taking 50mg a day of each. It makes for a 1.5ml injection. It's just be nice to get it down to 1ml as it'd let me rotate in some smaller muscles with more confidence.


heres the thing bro, a lot of labs might say its 300 mg but how do you know. They could be underdosing big time. Brundel is one of the most knowledgeable ppl youre ever going to come across when it comes to this stuff. You can try and blend it but if he says itll crash, it prolly will


----------



## dwmer (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to contradict him or anything. I have zero experience actually brewing so to do so would be foolish.  I just thought the 150mg/ml could be accomplished relatively easily.  Perhaps I'll just just brew each individually at 100mg/ml.  The plus side of having them separate is more flexibility as far as dosages go.  I can adjust the dose of one without changing the other if I desire.  But I will have to deal with larger injection volume.


----------



## brundel (Oct 2, 2011)

There is a reason short esters are commonly brewed at 100mg. Since many people run cycles that will require something like prop be shot at 2ml or 3ml at a time (which hurts alot) we know that its not made this way for convenience. Some longer esters will hold with no solvents at all but prop will not. 
While I am quite aware some people sell "cut blends" that claim 300mg/ml I also know that the majority of online sources sell underdosed gear, bunk gear, vials that say they have one thing but have a completely different hormone, contaminated with bacteria and fungi....etc etc. DO NOT always trust what everyone says everywhere.
Especially...an illegal drug dealer from another country trying to sell you something....Cmon....you really think people like this are always telling you the consumer the truth...I assure you it is just not so.
I think 150mg can easily be done. The higher you go from there the more likely it will crash. If you make it with hormone and 100% solvents it will maybe hold at 200mg but the shits gonna be pretty toxic and will hurt like getting kicked by a horse.

Or you can make it at 100 or 150ml and shoot 2ml at a time. This is assuming you need to run 1200mg of cut mix per week which I highly doubt.
Your call.


----------



## dwmer (Oct 2, 2011)

Idk, I'll have to think it over.  Brewing each hormone individually @ 100mg/ml has its advantages.  Its pretty common so there will be proven recipes and like I said I could change the dose of one without having to change the others since Id be drawing them from separate vials.  150mg/ml would be nice though for the smaller volume.  If I were to make the prop, mast, and tren individually I'm assuming I could get each to hold at 100mg/ml 20/2 BB/BA and the rest GSO?


----------



## brundel (Oct 2, 2011)

Yah 2/20 will hold - test prop, mast prop, tren ace @100mg


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 3, 2011)

Guaiacol is the worst smelling stuff ever. I will never touch it again.

50/50/50 will hold with EO and 2/20 BA/BB


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 4, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> Guaiacol is the worst smelling stuff ever. I will never touch it again.
> 
> 50/50/50 will hold with EO and 2/20 BA/BB


So I guessing you have made this blend?


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds yummy but no way it will hold. Just cook them all sep and make a cocktail in your needle once a day


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 4, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Sounds yummy but no way it will hold. Just cook them all sep and make a cocktail in your needle once a day


With guar. it'll hold at 150, maybe lol I hate wasting powder so I only like brewing recipes that have already been worked out lol


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 4, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> So I guessing you have made this blend?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-powder-conversion-recipes-2.html#post2492852


----------



## mnpower (Oct 4, 2011)

i like the idea of the mix and only being 1 cc but if you brew all 3 at 50cc or hell brew all 3 at 100ccs then you only needs 1/2 oa cc of each then your only shooting 1.5 ml not much more nad you have more control persay the mast doesnt work well with you...you can cut it out or i like to play with high mgs of tren...you could do that


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 4, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-powder-conversion-recipes-2.html#post2492852


 i always forget the second page of that thread, so have you had exp with that blend? Just asking, i would rather do a tried and true recipe if you know what i mean


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 4, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> i always forget the second page of that thread, so have you had exp with that blend? Just asking, i would rather do a tried and true recipe if you know what i mean



I formulated that for someone and they tried it out at 65/65/65 and it held no problem. He was going to try 75/75/75 next.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 4, 2011)

UA_Iron said:


> I formulated that for someone and they tried it out at 65/65/65 and it held no problem. He was going to try 75/75/75 next.


Sweet. I may have to put that down in my cook book lol


----------

